# vernünftiges ftp plugin für eclipse



## Roar (31. Jul 2008)

hi,
benutze aptana für webkrams. aptana kann zwar mit ftp servern synchronisieren aber ich hätte gern noch ein ftp plugin was ich einbinden kann, da a. die aptana synchronisation nur runnoobt bei mir (ich lade einzelne dateien jetzt immer manuell nach dem ändern hoch) und ich b. außerdem auch gerne eine remote-ansicht hätte (die bei aptana fehlt) (und c. smartftp nach den neuesten updates nur rumheult). weiß da jemand was (aktuelles)?

danke


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jul 2008)

Der FTP Teil des EFS ist AFAIK noch nicht komplett, aber vielleicht kann er schon was du benötigst.
http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/EFS


----------



## Roar (31. Jul 2008)

mh ne is irgendwie nich so cool. hätt das am liebsten so wie in dreamweaver aber gibs wohl nich.


----------



## gOmax (7. Aug 2008)

Probier doch mal den RSE >TM (RSE)Projekt-Page<

Ist für Remoteprojekte gut geeignet 

Einfach den Ordner auf dem FTP als Remote-Projekt auschecken. Dateien werden dann sofort mit dem FTP gesynct 
Aber Vorsicht -> wenn du das Projekt aus deinem Workspace über Eclipse rauslöschst dann löschst du es auch vom FTP !!!

 M.f.G
gOmax


----------

